# Hunting Land For Lease In Coweta County



## 60 MPH

80 Acres In Southeast Coweta County, Deer and Turkey, Easy Access, Timber thinned to enhance hunting, Campsite, Sleeps 6 To 8, Covered Area for Eating, Cooking, and Card Playing, Electricity Available, Little White Oak Creek Runs Through Property, $1,800.00.  
Call Morris @ 770-478-2941 or 404-925-1932


----------



## Jay Hughes

2 G's for 80 Acres.


----------



## deputy430

is there gold on this here land?


----------



## FAILSAFE300

$25 an acre? A little pricey don't ya think?


----------



## Lostoutlaw

FAILSAFE300 said:


> $25 an acre? A little pricey don't ya think?



Yea just a bit dang I hunt alone on more land then that...


----------



## limbhanger




----------



## Rich Kaminski

I know someone who will bid $3.00 per acre for that lease.
It is getting late in the season right now.


----------



## pignjig10lb

We pay $10 an ac. in Coweta County with ceder creek as pasrt of the lease. WOW


----------



## Gaducker

When can i see it,    Call me on monday  770-683-4449 Chris


----------



## smithdouglas

Is this land still available


----------

